# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό >  ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ

## aronis

ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΟ ΕΑΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΟ Ή ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΛΑΒΗ Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΤΟΥ. [ΑΡΧΑΡΕΙΟΣ]

----------


## pavlakis

Απο καποια αλλαγη στον τροπο λειτουργειας της συσκευης ή εξεταζοντας την πλακετα οπτικά.Αυτο ειναι οτι πιο απλο μπορεις να κανεις.

----------


## aronis

σε ευχαριστώ pavlakis, μήπως με μέτρηση της τάσης, αντίστασης ή έντασης. υπάρχει αυτός ο τρόπος , δηλαδή μετρώντας την ένταση εισόδου 220V ή 12V μετασχηματιστή θέλω να πω.

----------


## Nemmesis

μαλλον θελεις να κλεψεις την δουλεια τον ψυκτικων :P

----------


## aronis

ασχολουμε με τον κλιματισμο,απλος θελο καπιες συμβουλες στα ηλεκτρονικα

----------


## Nemmesis

οκ επειδη και εγω ασχολουμε με τον κλιματισμο (επαγγελματικο οικιακο) να σου πω οτι στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις η βλαβη στην πλακετα ειτε ειναι εμφανεις (καμενα εξαρτηματα μαυρισμενα κλπ κλπ...) ή ελεχνουμε ολα τα αλλα...δλδ συμπιεστη, μοτερ συμπηκτωτη, τετραοδη κλπ κλπ... δεν ειναι και πολλα... αν τωρα μπορεις και επισκευαζεις την πλακετες να σου πω οτι η πιο κοινη βλαβη κατα 80% (απο οτι μου εχει τυχει) ειναι τα ρελεδακια που εχουν τα φτηνιαρικα non-inverter μηχανηματα...το αλλο 20% το αφηνω σε καμενες ασφαλεις τυναγμενους πυκνωτες... μΕ που χασαν το firmware τους... αν εχεις κατι συγκεκριμενο πες να δουμε τη γινεται... παντος να ξερεις οτι η ποιο πιθανη βλαβη σε ενα κλιματιστικο ειναι η απολεια του φρεον λογο κακης εγκαταστασης του...

----------


## aronis

εχω προβλιμα με της εντολες του κλιματιστικου,περνι μονο εντολη :on off: και δουλεβη στο :AUTO: δεν περνι εντολες  αλαγη λειτουργιας [ψυξη/ θρμανση] αλαγη θερμοκρασιας κ.τ.λ.Εχω αλαξη κομπιτερ αλα κανει τα ειδια και εχω αλαξη επισις δεκτη εντολων ματακι,αλλα τυποτα τι μου συστηνης

----------


## xampos

Παιδια εχω και εγω ενα προβλημα με το κλιματιστικο . πηγα να το ανοιξω (στο ζεστό) και δεν κάνει τιποτα το εκανα και επανεκκινιση απο ενα button που εχει αλλα και παλι τιποτα εκλεισα και την τροφοδοσια του για μερικα δευτερολεπτα αλλα παλι τιποτα. οτα;ν το εβαλα στο κρυο για λιγο λειτουργησε κανονικα ο ανεμιστηρας (μεσα και εξω) αλλα ο αερασ ηταν κρυος και οχι παγομενος. αντιθετα οταν ειναι στο ζεστο δεν λειτουργει κανενασ ανεμιστηρας (ουτε ο μεσα ουτε ο εξω). τι μπορει να φταιει εχει κανει καμια ιδεα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδια εχω και εγω ενα προβλημα με το κλιματιστικο . πηγα να το ανοιξω (στο ζεστό) και δεν κάνει τιποτα το εκανα και επανεκκινιση απο ενα button που εχει αλλα και παλι τιποτα εκλεισα και την τροφοδοσια του για μερικα δευτερολεπτα αλλα παλι τιποτα. οτα;ν το εβαλα στο κρυο για λιγο λειτουργησε κανονικα ο ανεμιστηρας (μεσα και εξω) αλλα ο αερασ ηταν κρυος και οχι παγομενος. αντιθετα οταν ειναι στο ζεστο δεν λειτουργει κανενασ ανεμιστηρας (ουτε ο μεσα ουτε ο εξω). τι μπορει να φταιει εχει κανει καμια ιδεα.


 
λοιπον... ας τα παρουμε ενα-ενα... οταν λες ανοιξες στο ζεστό πρεπει να ξερεις οτι σαφως δεν ξεκιναει αμεσως το μηχανημα να "φυσαει" γιατι κανει μια προθερμαση 3-5 λεπτα και αφου ξεκινηση 8α φτασει την πληρη αποδοση του μετα απο 20-30 λεπτα λειτουργιας... μαλλον δεν περιμενες τοσο... οσο για την ψυξη καλα εκανε και ξεκινησε να "φυσαει" αμεσως η εσωτερικη μοναδα αλλα δεν ηταν παγομενος ο αερας γιατι λόγικα ο χορος θα ειχε την θερμοκρασια που ζητουσες πχ 20c με αποτελεσμα να μην δινει εντολη να δουλεψει ο συμπιεστης...

----------


## Nemmesis

> εχω προβλιμα με της εντολες του κλιματιστικου,περνι μονο εντολη :on off: και δουλεβη στο :AUTO: δεν περνι εντολες αλαγη λειτουργιας [ψυξη/ θρμανση] αλαγη θερμοκρασιας κ.τ.λ.Εχω αλαξη κομπιτερ αλα κανει τα ειδια και εχω αλαξη επισις δεκτη εντολων ματακι,αλλα τυποτα τι μου συστηνης


σορρυ που αργησα να απαντησω αλλα τωρα ειδα το ποστ σου... λοιπον οταν πατας το κουμπι για να αλλαξει θερμοκρασια ακουγετε το μπιπ που κανει το κλιματιστικο? μαλλον οχι οποτε απλα δεν ταιριαζει το τηλεκοντρολ σου και απλα τυχενει να εχει τον σωστο κωδικο για το on-off.. αν σκεφτομαι σωστα δεν εχεις το δικο του τηλεκοντρον αλλα καποιο πολυτηλεκοντρολ που του εβαλες εναν κωδικο για να του πει την μαρκα κλιματιστικο ελεγχει σωστα?... δεν μου εχει τυχει ποτε να εχει χαλασει ο δεκτης ή η πλακετα... αντε να αλαξα κανα ρελεδακι στην πλακετα η κανα optotriac...

----------


## antonis_p

> εχω και εγω ενα προβλημα με το κλιματιστικο . πηγα να το ανοιξω (στο ζεστό) και δεν κάνει τιποτα το εκανα και επανεκκινιση απο ενα button που εχει αλλα και παλι τιποτα εκλεισα και την τροφοδοσια του για μερικα δευτερολεπτα αλλα παλι τιποτα. οτα;ν το εβαλα στο κρυο για λιγο λειτουργησε κανονικα ο ανεμιστηρας (μεσα και εξω) αλλα ο αερασ ηταν κρυος και οχι παγομενος. αντιθετα οταν ειναι στο ζεστο δεν λειτουργει κανενασ ανεμιστηρας (ουτε ο μεσα ουτε ο εξω). τι μπορει να φταιει εχει κανει καμια ιδεα.


βάλε το στο κρύο με minimum θερμοκρασία, ασε το να παιξει για 10 λεπτα και πιασε και τα 2 ρακόρ που βρίσκονται στην εξωτερική μονάδα. Πες μου αν είναι κρύα, χλιαρα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## Ioannis Nikolaou

εχω μια τρελλη βλαβη,λογω υπερτασης τα τηναξε ολα σε ενα τζενεραλ 14 του 92
καμενη ασφαλεια,διαλυμενο βαριστορ, καμενη ασφαλεια μετασχημ/στη,εγινε αντικατασταση των παραπανω και δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη, θα γινει πιο σωστος ελεγχος των κυκλωματων αυριο, νεμεσης για γινε πιο σαφης σε παρακαλω για τα οπτοτραιακ.
ευχαριστω

----------


## Xarry

Για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο θεμα για μια ερωτηση: υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει μειωθει αισθητα η αποδοση ενος κλιματιστικου αν στις κυψελες (αν λεγονται ετσι εννοω το ψυγειο κατω απο τα φιλτρα) υπαρχει αρκετη σκονη;

----------


## navar

> Για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο θεμα για μια ερωτηση: υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει μειωθει αισθητα η αποδοση ενος κλιματιστικου αν στις κυψελες (αν λεγονται ετσι εννοω το ψυγειο κατω απο τα φιλτρα) υπαρχει αρκετη σκονη;


αν μιλάς για την εσωτερική μονάδα , δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που λές ρίχνει την απόδοση , αλλα σίγουρα θα σου δημιουργήσει μεγαλύτερα και χοντρότερα προβλήματα , δεν θέλεις να το αναπνεύσεις όλο αυτό !!!

----------


## Xarry

Αλλο αυτο. Το ειχα για καμια ωρα και απο 28-29 βαθμους με πηγε σχετικα γρηγορα στους 25 και εμεινε εκει . Χωρις να εχω απωλειες σε χωρο που ειναι μικρος για 9αρι.

----------


## navar

ε και πού είναι το πρόβλημα ?
αν και το 25 στα δικά μου αυτία για καλοκαίρι είναι λίγο....
καλά είναι να καταλαβαίνουμε τι εποχή έχουμε , απλά να το κάνουμε πιό υπεφερτό 
στους 28 νομίζω τα πράγματα είναι εξαιρετικά τέτοια εποχή σε συνδυασμό με πολύ ελαφρύ ντύσιμο !

----------


## Xarry

Καλη θερμοκρασια ειναι οι 25 και ισως χαμηλα αν μιλαμε για υπνοδωματιο αλλα δοκιμαζα την αποδοση του να δω ποσο κατεβαινει. Το οτι μου εριξε μονο 3 βαθμους σε σχεδον μια ωρα μου λεει οτι θελει σερβις. Και επειδη τα φιλτρα ειχαν τοση σκονη που τωρα θελει σκουπισμα και ξεσκονισμα ολο το δωματιο με εκανε να υποθεσω μηπως εχει παρει μεσα σκονη και εχει βουλωσει. Μες στη βδομαδα θα παρω καθαριστικο να το καθαρισω.
Και στους 28 μια χαρα εισαι αρκει να μην κανεις τιποτα, τωρα ειμαι στους 28 και ετσι και παω να κουνηθω περα απ' το pc θα γινω μουσκεμα απ' τον ιδρωτα.

----------

